# Meet my unexpected litter :)



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

This was an awesome video! I loved having rittens when I had a litter many moons ago the same way, got a pregnant female. This reminded me of how fun it is, without having to breed lol.


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

Thanks likeaboss, it really is a fun experience !


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Love all the babies

CAPS fail, but it's there!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I love seeing them grow in the video, it's too cute! 

Also, that's very strange/cool that I watched your videos on youtube before and never realized you came here to the rat forums


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

SO cute. That's one of the main reasons I got a male. Way too many accidental litters, lol. Although I wouldn't mind watching little rittens grow.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

So cool how fast the grow, day 15 is when there the most adorable. 4:15 the white one reminds me of my mouse Jahobo


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

I've never had or held a baby rat (all of my adoptees have been much older) so I love seeing these little guys!


----------



## insane rat posse (Jul 20, 2012)

i have two ratsa thats are preggers right now as a child i helped my aunt breed many a litter but now im sooooo nurvous its like week three and they look like they are about to pop SO EXCITE thanks for the video .
im a crazy rat lady i was very giddy over ur little babies > i cant wait for mineeee


----------

